# Alpencross alleine?



## Superunknown (17. Januar 2007)

Nabend,
ich plane eine Alpenüberquerung Anfang Juli, werde diese allerdings ohne Begleitung angehen. Falls jemand von euch schonmal sowas gemacht hat - gibts irgendwelche besonderen Ratschläge?


----------



## dubbel (17. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257748


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

